# Written undertakings from emplower- csv renewal



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

There are 2 written undertakings required from employer when renewing csv. 1 about deportation costs vat vat and the other about passport validity vat vat.

My question is - are those required separate or 1 letter including both is acceptable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

They can both be included in the same letter


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## ironlady (Nov 22, 2016)

How about if my employer does not want to write the undertaking for deportation? do i need to pay repatriation fees. and if yes; to who? What proof for deportation will vfs or home affairs require?


----------

